# الكورة في القبيلة(فرح قبيلة زملك)



## dark girl _n (4 يوليو 2010)

رافي المخرجه : على الهواء ثرى – تو – وان
المذيع كوكو مان بن الحسن : أهلاً بكم حضرات المشاهدين فى برنامجكم "الكورة فى القبيلة" ونبدأ بفقرة حق الرد ولقاء مع الكابتن كوك بن شداد رأس حربة و كابتن قبيلة الأهلى والكابتن كليمو العبسى ونج لفت قبيلة الأهلى وعقبوا فيه على خروج قبيلتهم من بطولتين متتاليين والتى أدت لفرحة غامرة فى باقى القبائل وخاصة قبيلة زملك......والأن مع الزميلة  دارك بنت الملوح
الزميلة دارك بنت الملوح: كابتن كوك ما تعقيبك على خروج قبيلة الأهلى من بطولتين على التوالى خاصة مع الفرحة الشديدة التى عمت القبائل المنافسة؟
الكابتن كوك بن شداد (يستل سيفه من ثورته ويقول بغضب): 
يعايرنى السفيهُ ببطولةٍ وأنا الذى من كأس ِالبطولةِ أنَ دولابى
فانظر لحالِ فريقكَ وابكى ذلها وادفع فلوسَ النورِ أو دبر من الأحبابِ
ويا ذا الخطين فلتحفظ عثرتى لتكون ذكرى فيما تلاقى فى الحياة هبابِ
دارك بنت الملوح: وكابتن كليمو ما تعقيبك ؟
الكابتن كليمو العبسى : هذا ظلم وذاك الم واتلم الصفر على ابو الخطين و انا اخبر كل رجل من قبيلة زملك انه يخلو بالهم من نفسهم و الا فو الله لاقتلنهم شر قتلة
المذيع كوكومان بن الحسن : وبما اننا فى فقرة حق الرد مكفول للجميع نجرى إتصال تليفونى بالسيد هيرو بن زملك رئيس قبيلة زملك ونرى ما تعقيبه على ما قاله كباتن قبيلة الأهلى
سيد هيرو بن زملك !!!!!! ما تعقيبك على ما سمعته من الكابتن كوك والكابتن كليمو؟
هيرو بن زملك بغضب : ما هذا يا أخ كوكو أنا رئيس قبيلة زملك المعين ولا أخاطب إلا رئيس قبيلة مثلى , وأنا من خلال برنامجك أهنأ شعب زملك الحبيب وأبشره بتعاقدنا مع فارس محترف جديد أشجع, أكحل, أمرد , أشهب سيشيب من إسمه الولدان وتشوى برائحته الخرفان ويهرب من صوته الجدعان , وقد وصلت ناقته بالفعل إلى مطار زملك الدوولى ولكن لسوء الأحوال الجوية لم يستطع الهبوط ونحن فى إنتظار هبوطه فى أى لحظه خلال الست سنوات القادمة...."
تيت تيت تيت
المذيع كوكو بن الحسن : يبدو أن الإتصال قد إنقطع نتيجة سوء الأحوال الجوية فى قبيلة زملك , حسناً إستكمالاً لفقرة حق الرد نجرى إتصال أخر بالسيد اسد بن أبى كوتشينة رئيس قبيلة زملك الاخرى
سيد اسد بن أبى كوتشينة ما تعقيبك على المداخلات السابقة؟
اسد بن أبى كوتشينة: لحظة من فضلك
وبعد فترة
المذيع كوكو بن الحسن : سيد اسد هل أنت معى ؟
اسد بن أبى كوتشينة: نعم لحظة وأكون معك يا برنس
اسد بن أبى كوتشينة: معك يا سيد كوكو وعذراً لأن الولد كان يشعل لى صباع العسلية الكوبى الفاخر وارد بورسعيد , ماذا كان سؤالك ؟
المذيع كوكو بن الحسن(شكلك هتخنقنى بعسليتك) : سيد اسد بن أبى كوتشينة ما تعقيبك على المداخلات السابقة؟
اسد بن أبى كوتشينة:بالتأكيد قبيلة الأهلى قبيلة مش قوووى وهذه المناوشات سوف تؤثر على الصفقات والبيزنس بين القبيلتين.... يا ولد هات العطر يا ولد.
المذيع كوكو بن الحسن : ولكن شعب زملك معترض كثيرا على هذا الاسلوب وخاصة انك رئيس هذه القبيلة؟
اسد بن أبى كوتشينة: سيدى أنا رئيس القبيلة المعين وقد أنفقت على القبيلة حتى الأن 12 مليون زباطة ذهبية وقبيلة زملك تشتهر بالفاكهة ولذلك فتجد الكثير منهم فكهانية كلام وأنا أقول لمن يطمع فى منصبى
قلت هذا عرشى فمن يأخذُ فهرول الجمع راغبا
فقلت من يدفع لى نقودى ففر الجمع هاربا
يا ولد هات العطر يا ولد
المذيع كوكو بن الحسن : شكرا سيد اسد إستكمالاً لفقرة حق الرد نجرى إتصال أخر بالكابتن تونى بن بزوك مدير الكرة فى قبيلة زملك
كابتن تونى بن بزوك ما تعقيبك على المداخلات السابقة؟
تونى بن بزوك : أولا انا بشكرك يا كابتن كوكو انك اهتميت بيه ومحلقتليش زلبطة زى بقيت البرامج واتصلت برئيس القبيلة فقط وان شاء الله لما تزورونى فى القبيلة هاعمل معاك واجب مانجة انما إيه... والله انا مش عارف قبيلة الأهلى عايزه إيه مننا فقد قتلوا أحلامنا و خطفوا شبابنا ورملوا نسائنا وشردوا أطفالنا وشيوخنا وانا من هذا المنبر أحذر الكابتن كليمو العبسى وأقول له نفس التصريح اللى قلته فى برنامج "صباح الخير يا قبيله
أاااادفع المليون أو 100 ناجة حمرا 4 باى 4 تاخد اللاعب وإلا شكوناكم للفيفا وإن لم تستجب سنرفع الأمر للإتحاد الدوولى
المذيع كوكو بن الحسن يخفى وجهه وجسده يرتجف من الضحك :
خخخخخخخخخخخ
إنزل بفاصل يا عمنا 
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ خخخخخخخ
وفى الفاصل يعرض المخرج الأهلاوى مايكل بن أبى النصر أغنية "يا أهلى يا زينة الوادى" مصحوبا بلقطات لبطولات وأهداف فرسان الأهلى كوك بن شداد و كليمو العبسى وجون بن أبى تريكة و ورومانى بن المتعب والمحترف الحبشى يوحنا بن أبى فلافيو


يا أهلى يا زينة الوادى يا عزى وعز بلادى
ما فى غيرك كايدهم بالبطولات وجايدهم
ويوم الفاينال سيدهم لما يجونا الليلادى لما يجونا الليلادى

وعقب هذا الحوار بين القبائل الزملكاوية و الاهلاوية
قررت القبيلة المصرية الام عقد هدنة بين القبليتين بقيادة الزعيم الكبير 
كريسماس
و الذى اكد ضرورة عدم انحياز اى من اللعيبة الى القبيلتين
و اكد ايضا بضرورة احترام كل من القبائل لبعضها البعض
على الرغم من ان الاهلاوية نازلين ضرب فى الزملكاوية
و لكنه اكد ان هذا سوف ينمحى قريبا جدا جدا جدا

كان معكم المذيع الرياضى الجامد 

كوكو بن الحسن


----------



## tasoni queena (4 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههههههه

يا نهااااااااار انا احوليت يا جماعة

كبر الخط شوية​


----------



## dark girl _n (4 يوليو 2010)

تتخيلي صح الخط يحول
ههههههههههههههههه
سوري بس نسيت اكبرة
وشكرا جدا لمرورك
ويارب يكون عجبك وميزعلش اصحاب الاسماء الموجودة​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 يوليو 2010)

*رافي المخرجه : على الهواء ثرى – تو – وان
المذيع كوكو مان بن الحسن : أهلاً بكم حضرات المشاهدين فى برنامجكم "الكورة فى القبيلة" ونبدأ بفقرة حق الرد ولقاء مع الكابتن كيرلس2009 بن شداد رأس حربة و كابتن قبيلة الأهلى والكابتن كليمو العبسى ونج لفت قبيلة الأهلى وعقبوا فيه على خروج قبيلتهم من بطولتين متتاليين والتى أدت لفرحة غامرة فى باقى القبائل وخاصة قبيلة زملك......والأن مع الزميلة دارك بنت الملوح
الزميلة دارك بنت الملوح: كابتن كيرلس ما تعقيبك على خروج قبيلة الأهلى من بطولتين على التوالى خاصة مع الفرحة الشديدة التى عمت القبائل المنافسة؟
الكابتن كيرلس بن شداد (يستل سيفه من ثورته ويقول بغضب): 
يعايرنى السفيهُ ببطولةٍ وأنا الذى من كأس ِالبطولةِ أنَ دولابى
فانظر لحالِ فريقكَ وابكى ذلها وادفع فلوسَ النورِ أو دبر من الأحبابِ
ويا ذا الخطين فلتحفظ عثرتى لتكون ذكرى فيما تلاقى فى الحياة هبابِ
دارك بنت الملوح: وكابتن كليمو ما تعقيبك ؟
الكابتن كليمو العبسى : هذا ظلم وذاك الم واتلم الصفر على ابو الخطين و انا اخبر كل رجل من قبيلة زملك انه يخلو بالهم من نفسهم و الا فو الله لاقتلنهم شر قتلة
المذيع كوكومان بن الحسن : وبما اننا فى فقرة حق الرد مكفول للجميع نجرى إتصال تليفونى بالسيد هيرو بن زملك رئيس قبيلة زملك ونرى ما تعقيبه على ما قاله كباتن قبيلة الأهلى
سيد هيرو بن زملك !!!!!! ما تعقيبك على ما سمعته من الكابتن كيرلس والكابتن كليمو؟
هيرو بن زملك بغضب : ما هذا يا أخ كوكو أنا رئيس قبيلة زملك المعين ولا أخاطب إلا رئيس قبيلة مثلى , وأنا من خلال برنامجك أهنأ شعب زملك الحبيب وأبشره بتعاقدنا مع فارس محترف جديد أشجع, أكحل, أمرد , أشهب سيشيب من إسمه الولدان وتشوى برائحته الخرفان ويهرب من صوته الجدعان , وقد وصلت ناقته بالفعل إلى مطار زملك الدوولى ولكن لسوء الأحوال الجوية لم يستطع الهبوط ونحن فى إنتظار هبوطه فى أى لحظه خلال الست سنوات القادمة...."
تيت تيت تيت
المذيع كوكو بن الحسن : يبدو أن الإتصال قد إنقطع نتيجة سوء الأحوال الجوية فى قبيلة زملك , حسناً إستكمالاً لفقرة حق الرد نجرى إتصال أخر بالسيد النهيسي بن أبى كوتشينة رئيس قبيلة زملك الاخرى
سيد نهيسي بن أبى كوتشينة ما تعقيبك على المداخلات السابقة؟
نهيسي بن أبى كوتشينة: لحظة من فضلك
وبعد فترة
المذيع كوكو بن الحسن : سيد نهيسي هل أنت معى ؟
نهيسي بن أبى كوتشينة: نعم لحظة وأكون معك يا برنس
نهيسي بن أبى كوتشينة: معك يا سيد كوكو وعذراً لأن الولد كان يشعل لى صباع العسلية الكوبى الفاخر وارد بورسعيد , ماذا كان سؤالك ؟
المذيع كوكو بن الحسن(شكلك هتخنقنى بعسليتك) : سيد نهيسي بن أبى كوتشينة ما تعقيبك على المداخلات السابقة؟
نهيسي بن أبى كوتشينة:بالتأكيد قبيلة الأهلى قبيلة مش قوووى وهذه المناوشات سوف تؤثر على الصفقات والبيزنس بين القبيلتين.... يا ولد هات العطر يا ولد.
المذيع كوكو بن الحسن : ولكن شعب زملك معترض كثيرا على هذا الاسلوب وخاصة انك رئيس هذه القبيلة؟
نهيسي بن أبى كوتشينة: سيدى أنا رئيس القبيلة المعين وقد أنفقت على القبيلة حتى الأن 12 مليون زباطة ذهبية وقبيلة زملك تشتهر بالفاكهة ولذلك فتجد الكثير منهم فكهانية كلام وأنا أقول لمن يطمع فى منصبى
قلت هذا عرشى فمن يأخذُ فهرول الجمع راغبا
فقلت من يدفع لى نقودى ففر الجمع هاربا
يا ولد هات العطر يا ولد
المذيع كوكو بن الحسن : شكرا سيد نهيسي إستكمالاً لفقرة حق الرد نجرى إتصال أخر بالكابتن تونى بن بزوك مدير الكرة فى قبيلة زملك
كابتن تونى بن بزوك ما تعقيبك على المداخلات السابقة؟
تونى بن بزوك : أولا انا بشكرك يا كابتن كوكو انك اهتميت بيه ومحلقتليش زلبطة زى بقيت البرامج واتصلت برئيس القبيلة فقط وان شاء الله لما تزورونى فى القبيلة هاعمل معاك واجب مانجة انما إيه... والله انا مش عارف قبيلة الأهلى عايزه إيه مننا فقد قتلوا أحلامنا و خطفوا شبابنا ورملوا نسائنا وشردوا أطفالنا وشيوخنا وانا من هذا المنبر أحذر الكابتن مجدى العبسى وأقول له نفس التصريح اللى قلته فى برنامج "صباح الخير يا قبيله
أاااادفع المليون أو 100 ناجة حمرا 4 باى 4 تاخد اللاعب وإلا شكوناكم للفيفا وإن لم تستجب سنرفع الأمر للإتحاد الدوولى
المذيع كوكو بن الحسن يخفى وجهه وجسده يرتجف من الضحك :
خخخخخخخخخخخ
إنزل بفاصل يا عمنا 
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ خخخخخخخ
وفى الفاصل يعرض المخرج الأهلاوى مايكل بن أبى النصر أغنية "يا أهلى يا زينة الوادى" مصحوبا بلقطات لبطولات وأهداف فرسان الأهلى كيرلس بن شداد و كليمو العبسى وجون بن أبى تريكة و ورومانى بن المتعب والمحترف الحبشى يوحنا بن أبى فلافيو


يا أهلى يا زينة الوادى يا عزى وعز بلادى
ما فى غيرك كايدهم بالبطولات وجايدهم
ويوم الفاينال سيدهم لما يجونا الليلادى لما يجونا الليلادى

وعقب هذا الحوار بين القبائل الزملكاوية و الاهلاوية
قررت القبيلة المصرية الام عقد هدنة بين القبليتين بقيادة الزعيم الكبير 
كريسماس
و الذى اكد ضرورة عدم انحياز اى من اللعيبة الى القبيلتين
و اكد ايضا بضرورة احترام كل من القبائل لبعضها البعض
على الرغم من ان الاهلاوية نازلين ضرب فى الزملكاوية
و لكنه اكد ان هذا سوف ينمحى قريبا جدا جدا جدا

كان معكم المذيع الرياضى الجامد 

كوكو بن الحسن​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 يوليو 2010)

*كفايا انا اتعميت

مش عايز حد تاني يتعمي

عشان كده نقلته وكبرت الخط

شكرا ليكي​*


----------



## dark girl _n (4 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك كتير مايكل احسنت صنيعا ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## max mike (5 يوليو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


جاااااااااااااامد جداااا البرنامج ده​*


----------



## tasoni queena (5 يوليو 2010)

> على الرغم من ان الاهلاوية نازلين ضرب فى الزملكاوية
> و لكنه اكد ان هذا سوف ينمحى قريبا جدا جدا جدا



لالا زعلت جامد  هههههههههههه

ايه الكلام اللى فوق ده​​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 يوليو 2010)

*



كفايا انا اتعميت

مش عايز حد تاني يتعمي

عشان كده نقلته وكبرت الخط

شكرا ليكي

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
عندنا ضحية واحدة 

عندنا ضحية واحدة

ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *
> 
> عندنا ضحية واحدة
> 
> ...




*
شمتانه فيا يا زملكويه

عشان اهلاوي يعني

شوفتي بق الزمكلويه وحشيين ازاي 30:​*


----------



## dark girl _n (5 يوليو 2010)

ده ايه ده 
لا يا تاسونى
اذا كنت عملت هذا التوبيك ضد الاهلي فده علشان عندى روح رياضيه
لكن انا اهلاويه جدا​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 يوليو 2010)

> شمتانه فيا يا زملكويه
> 
> عشان اهلاوي يعني
> 
> شوفتي بق الزمكلويه وحشيين ازاي 30:




شماته ايه يا بنى

لو قريت مشاركتى الاولى 

كنت عرفت انى احوليت قبللك

ههههههههههههههههه

الحال من بعضه​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 يوليو 2010)

> ده ايه ده
> لا يا تاسونى
> اذا كنت عملت هذا التوبيك ضد الاهلي فده علشان عندى روح رياضيه
> لكن انا اهلاويه جدا


 
يا نهااااااار

كل ده وتقولى الموضوع ضد الاهلى

امال لو كان مع الاهلى كان قال ايه

ههههههههه​


----------



## dark girl _n (5 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
كان قطعهم​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 يوليو 2010)

> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> كان قطعهم


 
هههههههههههههه

ونعم الروح الرياضية​


----------



## kalimooo (10 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

روح رياضية جميلة
هههههههههههه


----------



## hanysabry (11 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## كاري (2 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه ولا الاهلي ولا اهلك
كفايه عليا ان الكره تيجى في ملعبي ساعتها اوريكم لعب المحترفين واعلمكم لعب الشاطرين 
كاري بنت ابي فلشحه


----------



## dark girl _n (5 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههه 
شكرا جدا يا بنت ابي فلشحه علي مرورك الجميل

هانى وكليمو شكرا جدا لمرورك العطر


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 مارس 2011)

طيب مش مفروض كان اتاخد الموافقه الاول 
ولا ادخل الموضوع بالصدفه 
على العموم 
شكرا ليكى ​


----------

